
Marine biologists crowdsourced a facial-recognition algorithm to identify whales - ck2
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/01/north-atlantic-right-whales-facial-recognition/424113/?single_page=true
======
ck2
I somehow find this story way more interesting than netflix's contest to pick
movie recommendations.

Even better how they will use it for rescuing them.

I wonder if it could be done for other animals we write-off as "all the same"
like birds.

